# Best way to freeze beans if you've gone a bit mad on black friday



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

As the title suggests, I'm surrounded by beans with the only hope of escape coming down to being able to freeze some of them. How do people recommend they are stored for the freezer?

I have one lot in kg plastic degassing bags, and another lot in smaller paper degassing bags. Presume they need sealing to stop moisture getting in?

Thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I think sealing over the valve before putting in the freezer is what people do. Never froze beans myself.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

How I do mine.

I bought 80 pounds this time in one go (greens). Knock down to 1 lb bags, Vacuum seal the bags, threw them into heavy mylar bags that they come in 10 pound, then placed them all in a double trash bag.

When I want a pound to roast..open the trash bag, open the mylar bags.

But I am presuming these are already roasted, being said that they are in gassing bags. So, what I used to do is just throw them into a heavy freezer bag (gassing bag and all) vacuum seal it if all possible. If not try to press out as much air as possible. Then dump the individual bags into a thicker plastic bag, toss it in the freezer.

When I pull the beans out, place them in a paper bag so they don't collect moisture. Preferably on top of a cup so air can get under as well. until room temperature. Then place them back in your gassing bag. Or roast if greens.

But.. this is just my routine. They are still good since last January, almost a year. Pile is getting small.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

np123 said:


> As the title suggests, I'm surrounded by beans with the only hope of escape coming down to being able to freeze some of them. How do people recommend they are stored for the freezer?
> 
> I have one lot in kg plastic degassing bags, and another lot in smaller paper degassing bags. Presume they need sealing to stop moisture getting in?
> 
> Thanks


Drink more. Drink more. Drink more. Get twitchy and edgy. Kick something. Have some water. Sit down. Eat something. Go for a walk. Drink more. Drink more. Drink more.

Repeat until finished.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Freeze them as soon as possible post roast. Put date of freezing (and thus how many. Days post roast they were frozen) on bag. Tape over the one way valves with duct tape. If you can, put the paper bag ones in freezer bags.

Don't re freeze after thawing. Don't leave frozen for more than 2 months if you can avoid.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And allow to defrost at room temperature and keep sealed until they have. As the mighty Scot Rao says&#8230;.'Allowing the beans to warm to room temperature before exposing them to room-temperature air prevents condensation from forming on the bean surfaces.'


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or grind them straight from the freezer ala perger


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Or grind them straight from the freezer ala perger


Is that legit?


----------

